# Angelschein "umschreiben"



## ActiV

Folgendes Problem:
Bisher habe ich immer bei Bekannten mit diversen Seen geangelt und somit nie einen Angelschein benötigt.
Da ich nun aber mit meinem Abi durch bin und auch mal an ein Wildgewässer möchte, muss ich natürlich einen Angelschein machen, um an die Gewässerkarte zu kommen.
In Hamburg wird zur Zeit ein Fischereikurs im Mai angeboten. Dieses Angebot möchte ich wahrnehmen, da bei mir in Niedersachsen erst im Herbst wieder einer stattfindet und ich im Sommer mit meinem Equipment angeln möchte!

Soweit schreibe ich mir Ahnung zu, vll bis auf die exakte Bestimmung mancher Arten und für mich uninteressante Angeltarten.

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes: Wenn ich einen Angelschein in Hamburg mache, gilt dieser überhaupt für meinen Wohnort bzw. muss ich ihn bei der Behörde "umschreiben" lassen.
Hoffe auf baldige Antwort!
Gruß


----------



## angelpfeife

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Soweit ich weiß muss die Prüfung in dem BL abgelegt werden, in dem auch der Wohnsitz ist. Wenn du den Schein aber mal hast, gilt dieser überall. Du musst ihn glaube ich nur spätestens 3 Monate nach einem Umzug umschreiben lassen


----------



## carphunter1678

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Also ich weiß das man sich für verschiedene Städte eine Ausnahmegenemigung kaufen kann, Beim Bundesland bin ich mir nicht sicher aber ruf doch einfach bei der unteren Fischerreibehörde an und frag nach.


----------



## weserwaller

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Jungs ihr verwechselt den Fischereischein mit der Prüfbescheinigung.

Die Prüfung kannst Du ablegen wo immer du willst, diese wird auch überall anerkannt, da brauch auch nichts umgeschriben werden (wie beim Führerschein)

Den Bundesfischereischein gibt es nur nach Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnisses und dieser muss beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt also, dem seines Wohnsitzes beantragt werden.

Sollte man umziehen muss dieser neu beantragt werden, sofern sich das Bundesland ändert.

Da der TE das Glück hat in Niedersachsen zu wohnen, muss er den Bundesfischereischein nur 1x beantragen, welcher dann lebenslang seine gültigkeit besitzt, zumindest nach heutigem Stand.


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Jungs ihr verwechselt den Fischereischein mit der Prüfbescheinigung.



Oh, ein Allwissender, wir reden hier vom Fischereischein.



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die Prüfung kannst Du ablegen wo immer du willst, diese wird auch überall anerkannt, da brauch auch nichts umgeschriben werden (wie beim Führerschein)



Oh Du Allwissender, wer Deinem Rat folgt, der ist wird sehr schnell feststellen, dass der Rat ein schlechter war. Es gibt zwar einige wenige Bundesländer, die Prüfungen anerkennen, die nicht im aktuellen Heimatbundesland gemacht wurden aber das sind die Ausnahmen. 

Grundsätzlich ist die Prüfung in dem Bundesland abzulegen, in dem man wohnt. In vielen Bundesländern muss man die Prüfung sogar in seinem Heimatwohnort ablegen.



weserwaller schrieb:


> Den Bundesfischereischein gibt es nur nach Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnisses und dieser muss beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt also, dem seines Wohnsitzes beantragt werden.



Bundesfischereischein gibt es nicht, gab es nicht und wird es auch in den nächsten Jahren garantiert nicht geben! Ordnungsamt mag ja in Einzelfällen stimmen aber normalerweise ist das beim Bürgeramt angesiedelt.



weserwaller schrieb:


> Sollte man umziehen muss dieser neu beantragt werden, sofern sich das Bundesland ändert.



Endlich mal was richtig, es sei denn, das alte Bundesland hatte Fischereischeine auf Lebenszeit und das neue Bundesland erkennt die an.



weserwaller schrieb:


> Da der TE das Glück hat in Niedersachsen zu wohnen, muss er den Bundesfischereischein nur 1x beantragen, welcher dann lebenslang seine gültigkeit besitzt, zumindest nach heutigem Stand.



Wie oben schon gesagt, die Gültigkeit des lebenslangen Fischereischeines ist nur dann gegeben, wenn der TE nicht umzieht oder das neue Heimatbundesland den Schein anerkennt.

In der Regel ist dies aber nicht der Fall, da der Fischereischein auch eine Ausweisfunktion hat, der Perso muss ja beim Angeln nicht mitgeführt werden, verlangen die Fischereigesetze in der Regel ein Umschreiben innerhalb von einem Jahr nach dem Umzug.

Ich finde es erschreckend, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit manche User hier Unfug posten, der mit der aktuellen Gesetzeslage nicht das Geringste zu tun hat, anscheinend ist die Schläferquote bei den Lehrgängen höher als ich bisher vermutet habe.

Nun noch eine gute Nachricht für den TE. Wenn er nur in NDS angeln will, dort ist der Fischereischein nicht erforderlich, Perso und Gewässerschein reichen aus, mit Ausnahme einiger Abschnitte der Weser, wo entweder ein Nachweis über die abgelegte Prüfung oder ein Nachweis über das fachgerechte Töten von Fischen erforderlich ist, um die Weserkarte zu bekommen. #6


----------



## Red Cloud

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



> Ulli3D              *AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*
> Ich finde es erschreckend, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit manche  User hier Unfug posten, der mit der aktuellen Gesetzeslage nicht das  Geringste zu tun hat, anscheinend ist die Schläferquote bei den  Lehrgängen höher als ich bisher vermutet habe.


Ohh Ja!!! 
Aber nicht nur im Forum sondern im ganzen Internet..#q
Im zweifel immer bei denn VDSF-Landesverbänden über die Gesetzlage infomieren..


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Red Cloud schrieb:


> Ohh Ja!!!
> Aber nicht nur im Forum sondern im ganzen Internet..#q
> Im zweifel immer bei denn VDSF-Landesverbänden über die Gesetzlage infomieren..



und was hat bitte schön der VdSF mit dem Fischereischein zutun?#q
der ist Sache der Behörde und nicht des Anglerunfreundlichen Verbandes


----------



## weserwaller

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Oh, ein Allwissender....





Sollte Dir am heutigen Tage etwas misfallen sein, abgesehen von meinem Beitrag, in dem ich fälschlicherweise den "Landesfischereischein" als "Bundesfischereischein" bezeichnet habe.

So ist ein Angelforum sicherlich nicht der richtige Ort, seine Misslaune in Form verbaler Anfeindungen, so wie wie unterschwelliger diskreditation kund zu tun.

Von Erwachsenen Menschen im Alter von 56 Jahren darf man, so denke ich eine vernünftige Umgansform wie einen gepfleten Ton erwarten.

Ich habe natürlich vollstes Verständnis dafür dass, im Alter eine andere Art der Befriedigung den Ausgleich für nachlassende köperliche Vitalität schafft.

Um somehr freut es mich zu sehen bzw. zu lesen dass, mein Beitrag Dir diese Befreidigung verschafft hat.


Zum Thema 

Wohl die meisten Bundesländer erkennen Prüfungszeugnisse aus anderen Bundesländern an und das nicht nur bei einem Umzug.

Das sicherste jedoch ist es dies bei seiner zuständigen Behörde zu erfragen.


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Sorry aber Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, die Aussage "Die Prüfung kannst Du ablegen wo immer du willst, diese wird auch überall anerkannt" ist absoluter Quatsch!

Wenn Du erwartest, dass Alter was mit nachlassender Vitalität zu tun hat, Irrtum, so etwas kommt höchstens von ein paar Dutzend Kilo zu viel :q

Im übrigen, eventuell wirst Du ja auch mal so alt und kannst dann hoffentlich auch noch richtig das Alter ablesen, 56 bin ich schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr.

Was mir missfallen hat ist, dass jemand Unfug verbreitet und das dann auch noch mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung, man sollte nur dann etwas antworten, wenn man eine korrekte Antwort hat und nicht solchen Unfug verbreiten und, gepflegte Konversation hat aber auch nichts mit Gänsen zu tun oder? Zudem, man sollte sich vor Fremdworten hüten wenn man entweder deren Bedeutung oder deren Schreibweise nicht kennt, auch wenn dies ein Anglerforum ist. Die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist zwar Freeware aber man darf sie nicht so einfach in veränderter Form weitergeben. #h


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

So, nun habt euch beide wieder lieb 

Eins ist FAKT, der TE kommt aus Niedersachsen und in Niedersachsen gilt folgendes:

*Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden nach Ablauf ihrer  Gültigkeit in Niedersachsen umgeschrieben und verlängert wenn ihnen eine  offizielle Fischerprüfung zu Grunde liegt.*

Wenn der TE also seine Prüfung in Hamburg ablegen kann, dann wird diese in Niedersachsen anscheinend auch anerkannt ....

Viel Glück dabei TE

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Pherol

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Ich habe meinen Fischereischein in Niedersachsen gemacht (natürlich als ich noch da gewohnt habe). Jetzt studiere ich seit drei Jahren in Bayern, hätte ich den Schein mittlerweile umschreiben lassen müssen mit der neuen Adresse etc.? Falls ja, wäre der dann wie mein niedersächsischer Fischereischein auch lebenslang gültig? Im Bürgerbüro meinten sie dies sei nicht nötig, aber wirklich Ahnung schienen die da nicht zu haben, deswegen frage ich lieber nochmal nach. Danke für die Hilfe!

Beim Streitpunkt muss ich Ulli3D recht geben, du musst soweit ich weiß die Prüfung im Bundesland machen in dem du auch deinen Hauptwohnsitz zu der Zeit hast (für mindestens 3 Monate, also kurz ummelden geht auch nicht).


----------



## wusel345

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Auch bei uns ist es so geregelt: Die Prüfung MUSS in dem Landkreis abgelegt werden, in dem der Betreffende wohnhaft ist. Mein Sohn wohnt im Ldkr. Warendorf (sowie ich auch) und wollte im Kreis Steinfurt, da unser Verein zu eben diesem Kreis gehört, die Prüfung machen. Nicht möglich. Er muss die Prüfung im Kreis Warendorf ablegen. Selbst an dem Lehrgang unseres Vereines zur Sportfischerprüfung durfte er nicht eilnehmen.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Pherol schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Ich habe meinen Fischereischein in Niedersachsen gemacht (natürlich als ich noch da gewohnt habe). Jetzt studiere ich seit drei Jahren in Bayern, hätte ich den Schein mittlerweile umschreiben lassen müssen mit der neuen Adresse etc.? Falls ja, wäre der dann wie mein niedersächsischer Fischereischein auch lebenslang gültig? Im Bürgerbüro meinten sie dies sei nicht nötig, aber wirklich Ahnung schienen die da nicht zu haben, deswegen frage ich lieber nochmal nach. Danke für die Hilfe!



Bayern ist da nicht ganz einfach, für Dich kommen hier die 

*Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher                                 Bestimmungen (VwVFiR)*

zum tragen und hier der Abschnitt 10


*Abschnitt 10 Fischereischein, Nachweis der Befähigung
*

10.2 Fischereischeinbegriff, Anerkennung außerbayerischer Befähigungsnachweise
"Fischereischein"  ist nur der in                                 Bayern oder in einem anderen Land der  Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellte Fischereischein. Außerhalb der  Bundesrepublik Deutschland erworbene Befähigungsnachweise gelten nicht  als Fischereischeine; sie können                                 nicht nach Art. 64 Abs. 3 FiG  gleichgestellt werden.

...

10.2.3  Wer als Inhaber eines außerbayerischen Fischereischeins seine  Hauptwohnung in Bayern nimmt, besitzt                                 bis zum Ablauf der Geltungsdauer dieses  Dokuments, d.h. gegebenenfalls auch auf Lebenszeit, einen gültigen  Fischereischein. In Niedersachsen wird der Fischereischein auf  Lebenszeit erteilt; seine Gültigkeit hängt                                 nicht von der Zahlung einer  Fischereiabgabe ab. In Hamburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und  Schleswig-Holstein werden Fischereischeine auf Lebenszeit erteilt; sie  verlieren ihre Gültigkeit mit Ablauf des Zeitraums, für                                 den letztmals in dem jeweiligen Land die  dort vorgeschriebene Fischereiabgabe gezahlt worden ist. Ein  außerbayerischer Fischereischein kann in Bayern nicht verlängert werden.

10.2.3 sagt, dass der niedersächsische Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit auch in Bayern weiter gilt.

Glückwunsch


----------



## ActiV

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nun noch eine gute Nachricht für den TE. Wenn er nur in NDS angeln will, dort ist der Fischereischein nicht erforderlich, Perso und Gewässerschein reichen aus, mit Ausnahme einiger Abschnitte der Weser, wo entweder ein Nachweis über die abgelegte Prüfung oder ein Nachweis über das fachgerechte Töten von Fischen erforderlich ist, um die Weserkarte zu bekommen. #6



Also deute ich das jetzt so, dass man nur die Gewässerkarte brauch? Brauch man nicht normal eben den Fischereischein, um überhaupt ab die Gewässerkarte zu kommen?

Ich werde im Allgemeinen nicht aus meinen Vorrednern schlau, mich würde es jetzt interessieren, was wirklich Fakt ist.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für all die Informationen, hoffe aber auf eine konkretere Aussage^^


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

in Göttingen geht übrigens am 03.05. ein Lehrgang los!

Hier haben schon zwei Leute die ich kenne ihren Schein gemacht, die in Holzminden wohnen und dort wurde er OHNE PROBLEME annerkannt!

l.g. inka


----------



## weserwaller

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn Du erwartest, dass Alter was mit nachlassender Vitalität zu tun  hat, Irrtum, so etwas kommt höchstens von ein paar Dutzend Kilo zu viel :q



Bäh 



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So, nun habt euch beide wieder lieb



Sprach es und hatte Recht.

Komm Ulli ich knutsch Dich alten Mann


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



ActiV schrieb:


> Also deute ich das jetzt so, dass man nur die Gewässerkarte brauch? Brauch man nicht normal eben den Fischereischein, um überhaupt ab die Gewässerkarte zu kommen?
> 
> Ich werde im Allgemeinen nicht aus meinen Vorrednern schlau, mich würde es jetzt interessieren, was wirklich Fakt ist.
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für all die Informationen, hoffe aber auf eine konkretere Aussage^^




Du musst den Fischerein haben -> Lehrgang und Prüfung
Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis gehste zum Bürgerbüro (Rathaus) und holst Dir den (Bundes)-Fischereischein (Paßfoto nicht vergessen). In NRW z.b. muss der alle 5 Jahre verlängert werden. In anderen Bundesländern ist das nicht unbedingt so.
Champagnermädchen z.b. hat einen der lebenslang gültig ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Mit diesem Fischereischein gehste in einen Angelladen Deiner Wahl und kaufst dort für das entsprechende Gewässer einen Tages, Wochen oder Jahresschein.

Axo, der Lehrgang ist nicht zwingend.


#h


@ Weserwaller:

Siehst richtig gut aus! 

Liebe Grüße und ewige Geilheit

Doc


----------



## ActiV

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Ok, und durch den Lehrgang den ich in Hamburg machen würde (ich bin halt kein Fan von Friedfischbestimmung und das muss man mir halt mal näher bringen) könnte ich den Fischereischein in Niedersachsen beantragen. Habe ich das jetzt soweit richtig verstanden?


----------



## teddy-

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

hallo

nochmal zu dem perso ich mußte ihn immer mit vorlegen wenn ich kontrolliert wurde also immer den perso mitnehmen

gruß stephan


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Doc, Du verwechselst NRW mit NDS, in NDS ist der Fischereischein nirgends zwingend erforderlich. 

Im nieders. Fischereigesetz ist festgelegt:

*Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein

§ 57
*(1)  Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht                                 Fischereiberechtigter oder  Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer  Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt,  hat einen *Fischereischein oder einen                                 Personalausweis* sowie eine von dem  Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu  führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den  Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht                                 betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den  Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen  Dienstes vorzulegen.

Einzig an der Weser ist er erforderlich, bzw. kann durch einen Lehrgang über den Umgang mit Fischen ersetzt werden:

http://www.angeltreff.org/pdf/ns_ausgabe.pdf

Problem könnte sein, dass Vereine als Pächter, die Prüfungen werden durch die anerkannten Verbände durchgeführt also fließen auch die Gebühren dort hin, die Vorlage des Scheines verlangen.


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> nochmal zu dem perso ich mußte ihn immer mit vorlegen wenn ich kontrolliert wurde also immer den perso mitnehmen
> 
> gruß stephan



Nein, das ist eine Sonderregelung für NDS, wer keinen Fischereischein hat muss sich mit dem Perso ausweisen. Grundsätzlich muss man als Bundesbürger einen Personalausweis besitzen, mitführen muss man ihn aber nicht! *

Einzig* als Kraftfahrzeugführer oder wenn man Waffen führt *muss* man ihn dabei haben.


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Doc, Du verwechselst NRW mit NDS, in NDS ist der Fischereischein nirgends zwingend erforderlich.
> 
> Im nieders. Fischereigesetz ist festgelegt:
> 
> *Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein
> 
> § 57
> *(1)  Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht                                 Fischereiberechtigter oder  Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer  Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt,  hat einen *Fischereischein oder einen                                 Personalausweis* sowie eine von dem  Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu  führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein  ) und diese auf Verlangen den  Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht                                 betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den  Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen  Dienstes vorzulegen.
> 
> Einzig an der Weser ist er erforderlich, bzw. kann durch einen Lehrgang über den Umgang mit Fischen ersetzt werden:
> 
> http://www.angeltreff.org/pdf/ns_ausgabe.pdf
> 
> Problem könnte sein, dass Vereine als Pächter, die Prüfungen werden durch die anerkannten Verbände durchgeführt also fließen auch die Gebühren dort hin, die Vorlage des Scheines verlangen.




Hi Ulli #h

neeeeeeeee, ich habe ja bewusst NRW geschrieben und auch auf die Userin  Champagnermädchen (Göttingen - anderes Bundesland  ) verwiesen und so auf unterschiedliche  Gegebenheiten verwiesen.

Ich war aber so frei und habe in dem von Dir zitierten Text etwas rumgemalt. Aber, what ever, ich denke oder hoffe viel mehr, das der TE jetzt erstmal weiß wat er zu tun hat. 
Ich wollt nur nett sein. 

LG


Doc


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Das ist das Dilemma, 16 Bundesländer und 16 unterschiedliche Regelungen, die manchmal erst nach durchforsten der entsprechenden Verwaltungsvorschriften verstanden werden können #d


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das ist das Dilemma, 16 Bundesländer und 16 unterschiedliche Regelungen, die manchmal erst nach durchforsten der entsprechenden Verwaltungsvorschriften verstanden werden können #d




Japp, Deutschland eben! Dieses Land hat nix besseres zu tun als sich selber in den Ruin zu verwalten. #c


----------



## ActiV

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Fasse ich also aus Sicherheitsgründen zusammen:
- Ich muss mir eine Gewässerkarte kaufen
- Ich muss meinen Perso dabei haben
- Darf, sollte eine Gewässerkarte vorliegen, auch ohne Angelschein in NDS angeln

Folge Frage: Wie schaut das mit "öffentlichen" Gewässern aus bzw. sind Flüsse wie die Elbe auch für Leute ohne Angelschein als "öffentlich" anzusehen bzw. gilt diese Regelung auch für "Wildgewässer", die als öffentlich zu betrachten sind. Ich formulier mich gerade dummm und dusselig, missversteht das bitte nicht^^
Das sind vermutlich die Sachen, die ich während des Lehrgangs erfahren würde, aber ich glaube auch einfach, dass man das Angel-Hobby erst erlernt, wenn man es betreibt...


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



ActiV schrieb:


> Das sind vermutlich die Sachen, die ich während des Lehrgangs erfahren würde, aber ich glaube auch einfach, dass man das Angel-Hobby erst erlernt, wenn man es betreibt...



Joar, haste Recht mit.
Persönliche Empfehlung von mir:

Mach den Lehrgang mit Prüfung und Dir stehen mehr oder weniger alle Türen offen. Auch Punkte wie Fischkrankheiten werden im Unterricht erläutert. Also ich möchte aus unwissenheit nicht in einen Fisch beissen der irgendeine Seuche hat. 

#h


----------



## ActiV

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Also ich möchte aus unwissenheit nicht in einen Fisch beissen der irgendeine Seuche hat.
> #h



Wird mir auch so nicht passieren, einen gesunden Fisch kann ich noch erkennen - glaube ich^^
Das einzige was mich bisher verwirrt hat war ein Fisch von dem ich las mit "Wachsspitzen" auf den Schuppen. War aber im Endeffekt nicht mehr als ein männliches Exemplar dieser Gattung, dass dieses Merkmal zur Paarungszeit hin ausprägt.

Machen werde ich ihn, aber ich will im Sommer ans Wasser und da würde der Lehrgang drängen.


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

ähhhh, das sehen die Aufseher hier in Göttingen aber ganz anders, ich bin schon 2x kontrolliert worden, wollten alle den Fischereischein sehen und keiner von beiden meinen Perso!!!!


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

und @ AvtiV eine Gewässerkarte bekommst du eh nur gekauft, wenn du deinen Angelschein vorlegst!


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

_*Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
ihr ein Ausschnitt vom Bayerischen Fischereigesetz:
*_*Zum Angeln braucht man einen "Führerschein"*

*Aktueller Hinweis*

	                    Diejenigen, die vor fünf Jahren den lebenslangen Fischereischein erworben haben und die Fischereiabgabe nicht lebenslang sondern für fünf Jahre entrichteten sollten folgendes beachten: Mit Ablauf des Fünf-Jahres-Zeitraums verliert der Fischereischein automatisch seine Gültigkeit, sofern der Inhaber nichts veranlasst. Er kann folgendes tun.


Der Fischereischeininhaber kann im unmittelbaren Anschluss an den Ablauf des Fünf-Jahres-Zeitraums erneut die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen, entweder nochmals für fünf Jahre oder für die gesamte Lebenszeit (§ 8a Satz 2 der Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes - AVFiG). In diesem Fall setzt sich die Gültigkeit des Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit lückenlos fort, der Inhaber kann den Fischfang kontinuierlich weiterhin ausüben.
Es ist aber auch möglich, die Fischereiabgabe erst eine kürzere oder längere Zeit nach Ablauf des Fünf-Jahres-Zeitraums ein weiteres Mal zu zahlen. In diesem Fall verliert der Fischereischein zunächst seine Gültigkeit, um sie beginnend mit dem Datum der Abgabenzahlung - also nicht rückwirkend - erneut zu erhalten.
 
*Staatlicher Fischereischein*

	                    Formelle Vorraussetzung, um in einem bayerischen Gewässer, ob groß oder klein, mit der Handangel fischen zu dürfen ist der staatliche Fischereischein. Diesen können Sie nach bestandener Fischerprüfung bei der jeweiligen Gemeinde-/ Stadtverwaltung ab dem vollendeten 14. Lebensjahr beantragen. Er wird als *Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit* gegen eine Gebühr von *€ 35,-* ausgestellt.
 Mit dem Erwerb des Fischereischeins ist die Entrichtung der *Fischereiabgabe* verbunden. Diese kann wahlweise für jeweils 5 Jahre oder ebenfalls lebenslang entrichtet werden. Die Kosten betragen für 5* Jahre € 40,-.* Bei einmaliger Zahlung ist die Höhe, gestaffelt nach dem Lebensalter, aus nachfolgender Tabelle zu entnehmen.

   	     Alter bei ZahlungBetrag in Euro  14-22	 300  23-27	 288  28-32	 256  33-37	 224  38-42	 192  43-47	 160  48-52	 128  53-57	 96  58-62	 64  63-67	 32  ab 68	 --  



*Jugendfischereischein*

	                    Für Kinder und Jugendliche vom vollendeten 10. bis zum vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr gibt es den Jugendfischereischein. Hierfür ist keine Prüfung erforderlich. Der Inhaber darf jedoch nur in Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers zum Fischen gehen. Der Jugendfischereischein kostet *€ 5,-.* Die Fischereiabgabe beträgt für die gesamte Geltungsdauer *€ 10,-*. 

*Erlaubnisschein*

	                    Neben dem staatlichen Fischereischein brauchen Sie für jedes Gewässer einen Erlaubnischein des Fischereiberechtigten. Die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine für ein Fischereirecht orientiert sich an der Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers. Dies schützt die natürliche Fischfauna. Als Mitglied in einem Fischereiverein erhalten Sie einen Erlaubnisschein in der Regel für die Vereinsgewässer. An vielen, vor allem größeren Gewässern, können Sie auch Tageserlaubnisscheine erwerben.

*Gastangler/Urlauber*

	                    Zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei in Bayern benötigen *Gastangler aus anderen Bundesländern* neben einer Fischereierlaubniskarte einen gültigen Fischereischein. (AVFiG, §2). *Ausländische Urlauber* können bei der betreffenden Gemeindeverwaltung, wenn sie die Befugnis zur selbständigen Ausübung des Fischfangs im Herkunftsland glaubhaft machen, einen 3 Monate gültigen Bayerischen Fischereischein zum Preis von derzeit *22,50 EURO* erwerben. Eine Sammlung von über 650 Gastangelgewässern, den Angelführer Bayern, finden Sie im LFV-Shop.

_*Gruß fenmaus*_


----------



## ActiV

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Die Bayern sind strenger, das weiß ich. Aber ein Part missfällt mir deutlich: 


> *Ausländische Urlauber* können bei der betreffenden  Gemeindeverwaltung, wenn sie die Befugnis zur selbständigen Ausübung des  Fischfangs im Herkunftsland glaubhaft machen[...]


Nur in DE braucht man einen Angelschein, also ist des sowieso murks... Argh...

Ich rufe am Montag mal beim Angelladen meines Vertrauens an, ob die nicht nen Lehrgang im Mai wüssten, der näher als in Hamburg ist.
Doch ans Wasser möchte ich trotzdem wieder =D


----------



## Haydar30

*AW: Angelschein "umschreiben"*

Kostet es was, wenn ich meinen Schein umschreiben lasse?

Liebe Grüße

Haydar


----------

